# Paragon build - 'Damn Fine Tone'



## icedcreameyes (Jul 3, 2019)

Really like how this one turned out and love how it sounds. Picked up a set of MA858 and 1s1588 diodes and it's currently using JRC4558 Op Amps but I'd like to try the original 4580s. Enclosure was powder coated black, I sanded it back added the waterslide decal and finished it in matte clear coat. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jul 3, 2019)

Love the look of this!


----------



## zgrav (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice job with the enclosure!  I like the graphic and the knobs.


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jul 3, 2019)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Love the look of this!





zgrav said:


> Nice job with the enclosure!  I like the graphic and the knobs.



Thanks so much!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 3, 2019)

Yup, Beautiful looking pedal.  The color, design, knobs...all workin'. But it's a rehoused behringer till you show a gut shot


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 3, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Yup, Beautiful looking pedal.  The color, design, knobs...all workin'. But it's a rehoused behringer till you show a gut shot


Ha. 
I agree though. It really looks stunning!


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jul 4, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Yup, Beautiful looking pedal.  The color, design, knobs...all workin'. But it's a rehoused behringer till you show a gut shot



 Gut Shot is there my friend just click the right arrow


----------



## Dreamlands (Jul 4, 2019)

The French press / carafe is an unexpectedly nice touch.   
Coffee + guitar pedals, two of my favorite things.


----------

